# Turkey Decoys



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

What do some of you veteran turkey hunters use for decoys?? I'm looking to get a few and need some ideas as to what style, brand, 3d, full body, plastic , foam, silliouhuette, 1 or 2, 3 or 4, etc. etc.. There are so many to chose from and I want to make sure I'm making some good choices..

Thanks in advance,

madison


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

All of them are good and will work. Just get something that you can move easily and that look lifelike. I like the foam crusher or blow up decoys. You do not need a lot - I never use more than a hen and a jake anywhere I hunt.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I also use the foam style, I have a delta hen, but it is a rubber material and is hard to set up fast and is about 4 times as heavy as a foam decoy. I usually only use one hen due to a lack of time when setting up quickly. I alwas have a little flock 2 hens and 1 jake in my vest just in case I happen upon heavily pressured public land birds. The only real purpose of the decoy is to divert the attention of the tom so you can get into position. I know lots of guys who do not believe in decoys and they harvest birds regularly.

Concentrate on mimicking the sounds and talking nice to that big ol' tom and you'll have good success.

Good luck. :beer:


----------

